# R34GTR 2011 Insurance



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks again to Keith Michaels...a good quote followed by excellent service.

:thumbsup:

Price this year £620 fully comp, so very happy given how I've seen lots of other people's insurance go up by quite a bit more! (That's only £40 up on last year).



Thumbs down to APlan whom I rang for a quote, who promised to ring back as my alarm wasn't good enough (!) but never did.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

x2 for Keith Michaels, he gave me the best quote and will be renewing with him with my new car in April


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Thanks again to Keith Michaels...a good quote followed by excellent service.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


i was with aplan for 8 years or so, but tbh they were so picky on the Hipo i went elsewhere

:thumbsup:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I called Keith Michaels last year and said call them back this year lol so I did and the guy I spoke to kept asking me what model my car was. After several times of saying the same model to him he paused for a bit and asked how did I hear of them - I advised that a friend is insured with them and I called last year etc. Even gave him my friends name who told me about them.

Then said they won't be competitive....ah well I'll try again next year lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Did you know who you spoke to? I got told to ask for Jeremy and done so, he was since the best quote for me.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Shaun

Give me a call and I will try my best to help.

Jeremy D/LINE 0208 329 1157


----------



## jamesf (Feb 10, 2009)

Jeremy has done all my evo's :thumbsup:

Always a great price and no tracker!

:thumbsup: for KM


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Keith Michaels said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> Give me a call and I will try my best to help.
> 
> Jeremy D/LINE 0208 329 1157


OK,will be calling around tomorrow for some quotes - so will try you then:thumbsup:


----------

